# What really matters...



## stk (Nov 6, 2019)

I don't know if this is something popular in other countries, but where I'm from we have "Christmas calenders" were we count down from 1. to 24. of Desember, the day we celebrate Christmas. Every day in this calendar children (or childish adults) will get some kind of surprise, usually som kind of gift from their parents.

Lately we have, insted of using loads of money on useless ****, bought our kids a photo album for the 1. of Desember, and for the rest of the days they've received a couple of photos from the passed year.

This year, as I prepared the photos for the calendar, I experienced some kind of realization of what's important. Image quality and sharpness is really not amongst it. Not even composition matters when the subject matters to you.

This is what matters to me:


----------



## stk (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## stk (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## stk (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## stk (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## zulu42 (Nov 6, 2019)

Fantastic shooting!


----------



## Soocom1 (Nov 6, 2019)

Love it.


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 6, 2019)

Sharing memories is one of the greatest gifts.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 6, 2019)

Nice sets.........


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 6, 2019)

Nice pics, cute kids! You're right, pics are subjective.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2019)

Some great family memories!


----------



## Designer (Nov 6, 2019)

stk said:


> I don't know if this is something popular in other countries, but where I'm from we have "Christmas calenders" were we count down from 1. to 24. of Desember, the day we celebrate Christmas. Every day in this calendar children (or childish adults) will get some kind of surprise, usually som kind of gift from their parents.


Just to clarify:  

*Advent calendar*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Jump to navigationJump to search



An Advent calendar with a nativity scene behind the 24th door, surrounded by other Advent, Christmas and Christian symbols
An *Advent calendar* is a special calendar used to count the days of Advent in anticipation of Christmas.[1] Since the date of the First Sunday of Advent varies, falling between November 27 and December 3 inclusive, many Advent calendars, especially those that are reusable, often begin on December 1, although those that are produced for a specific year often include the last few days of November that are part of the liturgical season.[2][3] The Advent calendar was first used by German Lutherans in the 19th and 20th centuries.[4][5]

It should be obvious, but in case anyone missed it; this is to teach children about the Advent.


----------



## CherylL (Nov 7, 2019)

Great idea!  Creative shooting too.


----------

